# Have RC Oscillator Circuit Adjusting Frequency?



## Tennywang (Mar 5, 2021)

Good day guys,
Recently I am working on RC oscillator circuit according to this note, but I had problems with adjusting frequency. I can adjust frequency but it effects amplitude too (amplitude is changing while adjusting frequency), how can i separate these two variables ? I mean, when I am adjusting frequency, I want to amplitude remains same, and also for amplitude too. By the way I am using this circuit : (Ignore the opamp circuit, it is converting sinusoidal wave into square wave.)








Is there anyone have ideas of it? Thank you in advance.


----------

